# Candellila Wax in Lip Balm - Grainy?



## KateInBrightPlaces (May 14, 2014)

Does anyone have experience substituting candellila wax for beeswax in lip balm?  I'm trying it out as a vegan and more bee-friendly option, since all my other recipes use beeswax, but I'm not sure I'm using it right.  The lip balm has been turning out slightly grainy in texture.  Not like sandpaper - just barely, but it's not as smooth as I'd like.  Am I doing something wrong?

I've been using between 1/2 and 2/3 as much candellila as I would have used beeswax, if that matters.  I read that candellila has a higher melting point.  Could that be it?  I've been melting it completely, as far as I can tell, but should I try heating it more?  Or is there something else I should try?

Thanks!


----------



## new12soap (May 14, 2014)

You are using the correct amount, about half what you would use in beeswax, and yes it does have a higher melting point. What other ingredients are you using? If you have shea butter in there, heating the whole thing to a higher temp, then the necessary longer cooling time, could be causing the graininess. Try putting the tubes in the fridge as soon as they are poured and see if that helps.

As for the candelilla wax itself, I have not found it to be grainy.

If all else fails, you could try a product called ButterEz. There is also cera bellina, but that is not vegan. Both are said to reduce or eliminate graininess in products.

HTH


----------



## AustinStraight (May 14, 2014)

I've read that graininess from shea butter can be solved by melting and then cooling the shea butter quickly, i.e. putting it in the freezer.  You might be able to do the same to fix the lip balm?


----------



## Ellacho (May 14, 2014)

I also don't think the candelilla wax caused the graininess.  Did you add Shea butter? As for me, it was always the Shea butter, no matter how I prepared or melted it, I always ended up having the grainy lip balm. It's the point, I don't put any Shea butter in my lip balm any more.


----------



## indulgebandb (May 14, 2014)

Not to hijack the thread but ellacho- are you using a different butter in place of the Shea? Or just eliminating a butter? My balms don't start out grainy but I find if they do get a little warm- like being left in a car or a pocket that they will turn grainy. If they are kept pretty well temperature controlled then no graininess. I am even using an additive that WSP sells that's supposed to help with the graininess but I'm still seeing it under those circumstances.


----------



## shunt2011 (May 14, 2014)

I agree with others that it's probably shea if you ar using it.  However I find if I use refined shea instead of unrefined I don't get the grainess.  It mostly happens if my balms get too warm outside and then the become a bit grainy even though they never melt to speak of.   You can temper your shea by melting it and holding it for a bit then let it harden quickly.  I generally put my balm in the fridge.


----------



## ca_soap (May 14, 2014)

I only used Candelilla wax once and never had a problem with it being grainy.  What I hated about it was the taste after it has been on my lips for awhile.


----------



## IrishLass (May 14, 2014)

I use candelilla wax in one of my regular lip balm formulas. My total wax amount for that formula happens to be 8% candelilla wax and 8% carnauba wax (which is a little harder than candelilla), and I do get a bit of graininess, but only when I don't follow the special melting/cooling protocol that I ended up devising through trial and error for this particular formula to keep the grainies away. For what its worth, the rest of my formula consists of kokum butter, aloe butter, ButterEZ, meadowfoam seed oil, castor oil, lanolin, flavor, sweetener and vitamin E T-50 (not necessarily in that order). 

Anyway, here is the heating/cooling protocol I devised which has been working quite well for me at keeping the grainies at bay:

1) I first heat the carnauba/candelilla waxes along with the butters and ButterEZ in a double boiler over gently simmering water until melted.
2) Once they are all melted, I set my timer and continue heating them (essentially tempering them) for a good 10 minutes before I add in the oils.
3) Once everything is melted/clear again from adding in the oils, I add in the lanolin and vitamin E.
4) Once clear from their addition, I add the sweetener and flavor.
5) Then just as soon as the sweetener/flavor are completely mixed in and all is clear, I pour.
6) My freshly-filled tubes of hot balm go into the freezer just until set/opaque (about 3 minutes or so)
7) Then they go into the refrigerator for 30 minutes.
8 )Once those 30 minutes are up, I cover them and set them out at room temp for 3 or 4 days to cure.
9) Then after that, I store them in the fridge until ready to use.

I know it all sounds quite fussy, but it works for me (and the balm is so lovely that it's worth it).

IrishLass


----------



## Ellacho (May 15, 2014)

indulgebandb said:


> Not to hijack the thread but ellacho- are you using a different butter in place of the Shea? Or just eliminating a butter? My balms don't start out grainy but I find if they do get a little warm- like being left in a car or a pocket that they will turn grainy. If they are kept pretty well temperature controlled then no graininess. I am even using an additive that WSP sells that's supposed to help with the graininess but I'm still seeing it under those circumstances.



I have eliminated Shea butter in my lip balm. Now I use the extra virgin coconut, mango, kokum, cocoa butter and/or beeswax in place of Shea butter. So far, I see no graininess.


----------



## oranget (May 21, 2014)

I am having an issue with graininess, after switching from Beeswax to Candelillia. I wrote to Bramble Berry, and they think it is my mango butter, which , lives to grain, evidently. But it happened when I switched, so I'm still suspect.

In my searching today, i came across a few suppliers who sell 'refined' candelillia, which is supposed to not fractionate. Has anyone heard of , or tried this ? Sounds great, if true. or... is it you know, 'marketing '


----------

